# [Defunct] A Dark and Stormy Night



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2008)

RG Link
IC

*The Set-Up*
_It's a dark and stormy night. You and your adventuring companions are nestled comfortably inside the Inn of the Welcome Wench, along with a dozen or so locals, not including the inn's staff. Ostler Gundigoot keeps his staff hopping, ensuring mugs stay full and the spiced mutton stew stays hot. The aromas of the stew, fresh-baked breads, and strong ale mingles with the less pleasant smells from the hard-working locals.

Outside the storm pounds the village with rain and driving winds. Flashes of lightning white out the smoky glass windows. Claps of thunder rattle the doors.

"We ain't seen a storm like this in years," says Goodie Gundigoot as she sets a fresh plate of greens on your table. "My mother -- Pelor rest her soul -- called this sort of storm a devil's roar." The elderly, kind-faced matron laughs at the memory, but her laughs turns abruptly to a startled yell as an injured, drenched man staggers into the inn.

Blood and rain water pool on the floor around his feet._

*Characters*
I'm taking four players for an adventure set in the village of Hommlet that has nothing to do with the Temple of Elemental Evil.

Characters start at 1st-level with 450 gold to buy equipment. PH, DMG, Complete Adventurer, Complete Arcane, Complete Divine, Complete Warrior, and Expanded Psionics Handbook only are allowed. If you want to use an LA +1 race from ExPsiH, go for it. LA +1 is worth ignoring.

Use the elite array for ability scores: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, and 8. Maximum hit points at 1st level as normal. Characters start with 750 XP, none of which can be used for item creation before the game starts.

Good-aligned characters only.

*House Rules to Pay Attention To*
1. Armor bonuses do not add to AC. Instead, armor bonuses only convert lethal damage to nonlethal damage. For example, a chain shirt (+4 armor bonus) would convert 6 points of lethal damage into 2 points of lethal damage and 4 points of nonlethal damage.

2. No Conjuration (Healing) spells exist for spellcasters of any class. Likewise, psionic powers with the Healing descriptor do not exist. _Cure_ potions can be bought as starting equipment, and they can be brewed by adepts, clerics, and druids. We probably don't need to worry about exactly how this brewing works.

3. Turn undead works according to the *Variant Turning Rules: Destruction of the Undead* on p. 87 of the Complete Divine.

4. Add BAB to AC as a dodge bonus.

*Here's a Map of Hommlet*
Village of Hommlet Map

*Heal (Wis)*
*Check:* The DC and effect depend on the task attempted.

_Long-Term Care (DC 15):_ With a healer's kit, the successful application of this skill allows a patient to recover hit points and ability points lost to temporary damage at triple normal rate.

A new check is made after one hour and then also each day; on a failed check, recovery occurs at the normal rate for that day of rest and care. The one-hour check is for the recovery of nonlethal damage only.

_For example, Dacen is caring for his three injured comrades. The party finds a secure place to rest. After one hour, Dacen makes DC Heal checks. If he succeeds, his comrade heals nonlethal damage equal to 3 x character level. If the party rests for an entire day, Dacen makes additional DC 15 Heal checks. With a successful check, the patient heals three times as many hit points of lethal damage as he would have normally._

A character can tend up to as many patients as he or she has ranks in the skill. The patients need complete rest. The healer cannot provide long-term care for himself. Providing long-term care is light activity.

_Restore Hit Points (DC 15):_ With a healer's kit, if a character has lost hit points, the character can restore some of them. A successful check, as a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity, restores 1d4 hit points. The number restored can never exceed the character’s full normal total of hit points. This application of the skill can be used successfully on a character only once per day.

_For example, Dacen is caring for his three injured comrades, but the party doesn't have time to rest. As a full-round action once per day per character, Dacen can attempt a DC 15 Heal check. If successful, Dacen restores 1d4 hit points to his patient. The amount restored applies equally to both nonlethal and lethal damage._

_Revive Dazed, Stunned, or Unconscious Character (DC 15):_ With a healer's kit, the character can remove the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from a character. This check is a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity.

A successful check removes the dazed, stunned, or unconscious condition from an affected character. The character can’t revive an unconscious character who is at -1 hit points or lower without first stabilizing the character. An unconscious character who is revived from negative hit points becomes conscious with 1 hit point.

_Stabilize Dying Character (DC 15):_ With a healer's kit, a character can tend to a character who is dying. As a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity, a successful Heal check stabilizes another character. The stabilized character regains no hit points, but he or she stops losing them. The character must have a healer's kit to stabilize a dying character.

_Surgery (DC 20):_ With a surgery kit, a character can conduct field surgery. This application of the Heal skill carries a -4 penalty, which can be negated with the Surgery feat. Surgery requires 1d4 hours; if the patient is at negative hit points, add an additional hour for every point below 0 the patient has fallen.

Surgery restores 1d6 hit points for every character level of the patient (up to the patient’s full normal total of hit points) with a successful skill check. Surgery can only be used successfully on a character once in a 24-hour period.

A character who undergoes surgery is fatigued for 24 hours, minus 2 hours for every point above the DC the surgeon achieves. The period of fatigue can never be reduced below 6 hours in this fashion.

_Treat Disease (DC 15):_ A character can tend to a character infected with a treatable disease. Every time the diseased character makes a saving throw against disease effects (after the initial contamination), the treating character first makes a Heal check to help the diseased character fend off secondary damage. This activity takes 10 minutes. If the treating character’s check succeeds, the treating character provides a bonus on the diseased character’s saving throw equal to his or her ranks in this skill.

_Treat Poison (DC 15):_ A character can tend to a poisoned character. When a poisoned character makes a saving throw against a poison’s secondary effect, the treating character first makes a Heal check as an attack action. If the treating character’s check succeeds, the character provides a bonus on the poisoned character’s saving throw equal to his or her ranks in this skill.

*Try Again?:* Yes, for restoring hit points, reviving dazed, stunned, or unconscious characters, stabilizing dying characters, and surgery. No, for all other uses of the skill.

*Special:* The Surgery feat gives a character the extra training he or she needs to use Heal to help a wounded character by means of an operation. A surgery kit costs 75 gp.

A character can take 10 when making a Heal check. A character can take 20 only when restoring hit points or attempting to revive dazed, stunned, or unconscious characters.

All uses of Heal require a healer's kit. Surgery requires a surgery kit. If the character does not have the appropriate kit, he or she takes a -4 penalty on the check.

A character can use the Heal skill on his or herself only to restore hit points, treat disease, or treat poison. The character takes a -5 penalty on your check any time he or she treats his or herself.

*Time:* Heal checks take different amounts of time based on the task at hand, as described above.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

Gordon Morringsruud. Gnome Warmage ( or Warlock?) .

While not being stupid, he tends to be careless. Burn first, ask later. Or was it the other way around? Oh well. 

Not a native, but stayed in the hamlet for a while now. The lovely food of Mrs. Gundigoot is enough reason for him to prolong his stay. For now.


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix (Jun 6, 2008)

(A newbie to psionics - and ENWorld as a whole - but I want to try something new)

Tetsuko - Elan Psion (Kineticist) CG - A Newmade (very, VERY Newmade - little more than a month old) with a bit of wanderlust, only arrived in Hommlet a couple of days ago. Enthusiastic and energetic, she's still learning to master her new abilities (i.e. Hasn't gotten the hang of her Repletion ability, yet, so still in the habit of eating regularly).


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

Half-Giant, Soulknife, CG

Big gun that tries to win the trust and respect of the small folks.

Question: Would my soulblade be large sized? It is the standard size of weapons for half-giants.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Question: Would my soulblade be large sized? It is the standard size of weapons for half-giants.




Based on RAW, I think, "No." Half-giants are Medium creatures. A soulknife's mindblade at 1st-level "is identical in all ways (except visually) to a short sword of a size appropriate for its wielder. For instance, a Medium soulknife materializes a Medium mind blade that he can wield as a light weapon, and the blade deals 1d6 points of damage (crit 19–20/x2)."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

I read more empasis in the:

"is identical in all ways (except visually) to a short sword of* a size appropriate for its wielder*." 

this would be a true sentence, too.

"is identical in all ways (except visually) to a short sword of a size appropriate for its wielder. For instance, a Medium _half-giant_ soulknife materializes a _Large_ mind blade *that he can wield as a light weapon*, and the blade deals 1d_8_ points of damage (crit 19–20/x2)."

If the half-giant looses it biggest benefit this way, I will change to Xeph soulknife or a half-giant psionic warrior.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 6, 2008)

Norim Lunek, Fighter and former soldier.

Joined the army as soon as he reached of age. Met many people there whom he called friends. However, he saw very little actual fighting since he was nearly always in trouble. as a result, he ended up on guard duty, kitchen duty, privy duty, etc. more often than his fellow soldiers. Norim was easily led astray by his comrades. They discovered that he was immensely loyal and even though his friends often convinced Norim to participate in a prank, if caught, he would never rat them out. 

After serving his required 4 years, he decided to travel instead of staying at home. During the past several months Norim has gone from village to village doing odd jobs to earn a few coppers.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> If the half-giant looses it biggest benefit this way, I will change to Xeph soulknife or a half-giant psionic warrior.




That is perhaps for the best, since I'm quite certain the mindblade's size is meant to correspond to the size of the soulblade. It is sometimes the case that a particular class doesn't fully exploit the strengths of a particular race. This appears to be one of those cases.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2008)

Interested Player Roster So Far:

Rayex: Gordon Morringsruud, gnome warmage (or warlock?)
Arathyn: Tetsuko, elan psion (kineticist)
Walking Dad: [No Name], half-giant psychic warrior or xeph soulknife
Graybeard: Norim Lunek, [race?] fighter

This looks like an interesting group. How about we post some character sheets?


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

here's what I got so far:

[sblock=Gordon Morringsruud]

Male Gnome Warmage

Alignment: NG
Size: S
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: 20ft
Space: 5ft
Reach: 5ft.

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 13 (+1)
Con: 12 (+1)
Int: 14 (+2)
Wis: 8  (-1)
Cha: 15 (+2)

HP: 7 [1d6 + 1con]

AC: 12 [10base + 1dex + 1size] / 12 / 11
Armor bonus: +4

Saves:
Fortitude: +1 (0base + 1con)
Reflex: +1 (0base + 1ref)
Will: +1 (2base - 1wis)
+2 vs. illusions

Init: +5 [1dex + 4 imp.init.]

Base attack bonus: 0

Attack:
Punching Dagger: +1 [0base + 1size], 1d3dmg, Threat 20/x2

Spells:
CL: 1
DC: 10 + spell level + 2cha
Spells per Day: 5/4


Spell-like abilities:
1/day: Speak with (burrowing) animals, dancing light, ghost sound, prestidigitation.


Skills:
Skill points: 16
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Concentration: +5 (4ranks + 1con)
Knowledge (Arcana): +6 (4ranks + 2int)
Knowledge (History): +6 (4ranks + 2int)
Spellcraft: +6 (4ranks + 2int)


Feats:
Lvl 1 - Improved Initiative.

Languages:
Common
Gnome
Dwarven
Goblin

Equipment:
Punching Dagger [2gp]
Chain Shirt [150gp]
Backpack [1gp]
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x5 [250gp]

97gp


Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Light Armor


Class Features:
Armored Mage (Light)
Warmage Edge.


Race Features:
Low-light Vision.

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

Here is my try so far:

[sblock=Xenon]

Male Xeph Soulknife

Alignment: NG
Size: M
Type: Humanoid
Base Speed: (30ft) 40ft (Speed of Thought)
Space: 5ft
Reach: 5ft.

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 17 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 10 (+0)
Wis: 13  (+1)
Cha: 8 (-1)


HP: 12 [1d10 + 2con]

AC: 14 [10base + 3dex + 1shield] / 13 / 11
Armor bonus: +4

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (0base + 2con)
Reflex: +5 (2base + 3dexf)
Will: +3 (2base + 1wis)
+1 racial bonus on saving throws against powers, spells, and spell-like effects.

Init: +3 [3dex]

Base attack bonus: 0

Attack:
Mindblade: +1 [0base + 0str +1WF], 1d6dmg, Threat 19-20/x2

Skills:
Skill points: 16
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Autohypnosis: +5 (4 ranks + 1 Wis)
Concentration: +6 (4 ranks + 2 Con)
Jump: +1 (1 ranks + 0 Str)
Spot: +4 (3 ranks + 1 Wis)
Tumble: +7 (4 ranks + 3 Dex)


Feats:
Bonus - Weapon Focus (mind blade), Wild Talent.
Lvl 1 - Speed of Thought.

Languages:
Common
Xeph

Equipment: (450gp)
Dagger [2gp]
Chain Shirt, MW [250gp]
Backpack [1gp]
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x3 [150gp]
light shield [3gp]

Explorer's Outfit
Backpack (2lbs, 2gp), Bedroll (5lbs, 0.1gp), 10 candles (0.1gp),
   flint and steel (1gp), 2 waterskin (2gp), 2 dagger (4 gp)
   small steel mirror (0.5lbs, 10gp), Grappling Hook (4 lbs., 1gp)
   100 Silk Rope (10 lbs., 20gp)

3gp 8sp


Proficiencies:
Simple Weapons
Mindblade
Light Armor
Shields


Class Features:
Mind blade
Weapon Focus (mind blade)
Wild Talent

Race Features:
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Naturally Psionic: Xephs gain 1 bonus power point at 1st level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
Burst (Su): Three times per day, a xeph can put on a burst of speed to increase her speed by 10 feet, plus 10 feet per four character levels beyond 1st, to a maximum increase of 30 feet at 9th character level and higher. These bursts of speed are considered a competence bonus to the xeph’s base speed. A burst of speed lasts 3 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks good so far at first glance. Don't forget to modify ability scores for race where applicable. I'll fine-tooth-comb a bit later. Right now, I'm going to eat some microwave mac-and-cheese and watch more of _Brisco County_ on DVD.


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix (Jun 7, 2008)

BAM! [/emeril]

---

[sblock=Tetsuko]Testuko - Elan Kineticist 1
EXP: 750

Alignment: CG
Size: M
Type: Abberation
Base Speed: 30ft
Space: 5ft
Reach: 5ft

Str: 08 (-1)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 15 (+2)
Wis: 13 (+1)
Cha: 10 (+0)

HP: 6 [1d4 + 2 Con]
PP: 7 [2 Base + 2 Racial + 2 Feat (Psionic Talent) + 1 for high Int]

AC: 10 [10 Base] / 10 / 10
Armor bonus: +3 (Studded Leather Armor, Masterwork)

Saves:
Fortitude: +2 (0 Base + 2 Con)
Reflex: +0 (0 Base + 0 Dex)
Will: +3 (2 Base + 1 Wis)

Init: +0

Base attack bonus: +0

Attack:
Quarterstaff: -1 [0 Base - 1 Str], 1d6-1, Threat 20/x2, Bludgeoning
Dagger: -1 [0 Base - 1 Str], 1d4-1, Threat 19-20/x2, Piercing or Slashing

Powers:
Manifester Level: 1
DC: 10 + power level + 2 Int

Far Hand
Force Screen
Mind Thrust

Skills:
Skill points: 16
Max Skill Ranks: 4
Autohypnosis: +5 (4 Ranks + 1 Wis)
Concentration: +6 (4 Ranks + 2 Con)
Knowledge (Psionics): +6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)
Psicraft: +6 (4 Ranks + 2 Int)

Feats:
Level 1 - Psionic Talent (+2 Power Points)
Level 1 Psion Bonus Feat - Overchannel (Increase Manifester Level by 1, take 1d8 damage)

Languages:
Common
Draconic
Elven

Equipment:
Quarterstaff
Dagger
Studded Leather Armor, Masterwork
Traveler's Outfit
Backpack
Waterskin
Flint and Steel
Pouch, Belt
Rations, Trail x2
Torch x3
Sunrod x2
Horse, Light
Bit and Bridle
Saddle, Riding
Saddlebags
Potion of _Cure Light Wounds_ x3
21gp 7cp

Proficiencies:
Club, Dagger, Crossbow (Light and Heavy), Quarterstaff, Shortspear

Class Features:
Discipline (Pshychokinesis)
Bonus Feat

Race Features:
Resistance (Su): As immediate action, spend 1 PP to gain +4 to saving throws until beginning of next action.
Resilience (Su): As immediate action, reduce incoming damage on self by 2 points per PP spent.
Repletion (Su): Can spend 1 PP to emliminate need to eat or drink for 24 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 7, 2008)

Norim Lunek  Human Fighter  level 2  XP=1163

[sblock=Norim]

STR    15                      BAB +2        Grapple +3        HP   21
DEX   13                      FORT   +4  (2+2) 
CON   14                      REF       +1  (0+1)
INT    12                     WILL     -1  (0-1)
WIS    8                        Init:  +1
CHA  10

AC:  10+2 (shield) +1 DEX +2 dodge (BAB house rule) = 15

Feats:  Weapon Focus:  Longsword
             Alertness
             Power Attack
             Cleave

Attacks:

Longsword    +5     1d8+2    19-20x2
Dagger           +4     1d4+2     19-20x2
Lt. Crossbow  +3    1d8        19-20x2

Skills:      skill points=20 (16 @ 1st level +4 2nd lvl)

                                     total     ability   ranks    misc
Climb                            +3           2           4           -3
Craft
       Woodcarving           +2           1            1
       Cooking                  +2           1            1
Handle Animal                 +2           0            2
Intimidate                      +4           0            4
Jump                            +2           2            3          -3
Knowledge
        Geography            +2           1            2cc
Listen                          +1         -1             0          +2
Ride                             +2           1            1
Spot                            +1          -1             0          +2
Survival                        +0          -1            2cc

Carrying:  light 66     med 133     heavy  200     lift  off   200    
   over head   400     push/drag   1000                        

Equipment:
Longsword          15g
Lt. Crossbow       35g
bolts (20)               2g
Dagger                   2g
MW Chain Shirt  250g
Backpack                 2g
Flask                        3c
Flint/Steel              1g
Mirror                   10g
Mug                       2c
Pouch, belt           1g
Rations  (2)          1g
Sack                       1s
Torch (2)              2c
Waterskin             1g
Bread                    2c
Cheese                  1s

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2008)

If we can get characters finalized over the weekend, we can start Sunday evening or Monday. I'll get around to creating the RG thread sometime before then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

How trap heavy will the adventure be?

We got nobody with trapfinding. Xenon could start as a rogue and take soulknife levels later.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 7, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> How trap heavy will the adventure be?
> 
> We got nobody with trapfinding. Xenon could start as a rogue and take soulknife levels later.




No character class or class feature is necessary for the adventure. Now, that doesn't mean there might not be a trap or two, but the absence of a trapfinder will not lead to certain death or ruin chances of success.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like the only we need is skills for Xenon, and then we're ready to start.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

Updated Xenon's stats.

Changed feat.
Added skills.
Added equipment.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 9, 2008)

We're up and running! Post! Post like the wind!


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll make a post later this evening, as I'm about to head in to work. Also, I'm not too familiar with Invisible Castle, so pardon me if I don't do it properly at first, though I'm sure I'll pick up on it quickly enough...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2008)

We're now ready for round 2 of the Battle of the Welcome Wench!

BTW, a clarification on the armor house rule. Since armor converts lethal damage to nonlethal damage, it also negates nonlethal damage by the same amount. IOW, it's really hard to punch someone who's wearing full plate and hurt them.

Also, obviously, there may be times I'll make dice rolls for your characters, but most of the time you'll be making them, just like a regular game.


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix (Jun 10, 2008)

Quick question, would a _Far Hand_ propelled mug be a Ranged attack roll with a -4 penalty (as an improvised weapon)? And if so, how much damage do you think it'd do?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 10, 2008)

Arathyn said:
			
		

> Quick question, would a _Far Hand_ propelled mug be a Ranged attack roll with a -4 penalty (as an improvised weapon)? And if so, how much damage do you think it'd do?




That seems like a reasonable use of the power. I'd think a mug would do 1d3 points of damage.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 11, 2008)

*Walking Dad:* Xenon can use the mindblade in a grapple. Since it's treated as a short sword, the mindblade counts as a light weapon. You can attack with the mindblade in a grapple by taking a -4 attack roll penalty.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> *Walking Dad:* Xenon can use the mindblade in a grapple. Since it's treated as a short sword, the mindblade counts as a light weapon. You can attack with the mindblade in a grapple by taking a -4 attack roll penalty.



Yes, but he just realized, that a piercing weapon is rather useless against zombies. Now he wants to try a dagger(, that doeas piercing and slashing damage) after seeing the longsword effective.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Yes, but he just realized, that a piercing weapon is rather useless against zombies. Now he wants to try a dagger(, that doeas piercing and slashing damage) after seeing the longsword effective.




Gotcha!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 12, 2008)

FYI: Just waiting on Tetsuko's actions for the round, and then I'll update the game.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 13, 2008)

Without or without Tetsuko, I'll move the game along tomorrow evening or sometime Saturday. Can't be Saturday morning, since I'll probably be out of the house at a Knights of Columbus meeting.


----------



## Veltharis ap Rylix (Jun 14, 2008)

Apologies for the hold up... Work and family issues have had me bogged down for the past couple of days.

I'll get something up soon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

Arathyn said:
			
		

> Apologies for the hold up... Work and family issues have had me bogged down for the past couple of days.




I can relate. My wife just rearranged my schedule to now include Saturday evening Mass followed by dinner with friends. I doubt I'll get the turn up tonight, but it will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 16, 2008)

My Internet was wonky last night. The new turn is up now.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 17, 2008)

I set up a character thread for you all. Please cut-and-paste your characters to the thread. Thanks.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll get the new turn up tomorrow, probably in the morning as I'm taking the kids out in the afternoon. Also, as a heads up, I'll be in Colorado Springs attending a conference on the Federalist Papers the first week in July. I don't know if I'll have easy access to the Internet during this time, especially since I'm not planning on taking my computer with me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 23, 2008)

The new turn is up.

"Tetsuko! Tesukoooo! Where are you!?"


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 28, 2008)

Rayex is out of the loop for the time being due to computer problems. I've not heard a peep from Tetsuko's player. We shall soon demote Tetsuko to NPC and then possibly to Victim of Something Awful.

I went ahead and moved the game along and across the street to the entrance to Jerard's shop.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok, I am back now! Thanks for NPC'ing the gnome.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 1, 2008)

Just a reminder: Things're going to slow down a bit later this week and all next week. I'm heading to Ledbetter, Texas, with the family for a few days later this week, and next week I'm in Colorado Springs for a conference.

After I get back from Colorado Springs on 11 July, I'll see about a new fourth player, either to take over Tetsuko or to bring in someone new.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2008)

We could use a cleric or other divine character.

We have

Xenon, psionic

Norim, martial

Gordom, arcane

RG:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4303920


----------



## Graybeard (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree. A cleric or other divine caster (perhaps a druid?) would be useful.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 3, 2008)

The new turn is up. Rayex: Where you at?

I'm out of town with the family later today through Friday evening. I'll be able to post (assuming it's necessary) Saturday and/or Sunday. I fly out for Colorado Springs on Monday and won't be back until July 11.

Thus, we're hitting a lull in the adventure in terms of my involvement. Interestingly enough, we have more or less completed the first scene. No one is going to be tracking a baby-toting zombie in a torrential downpour after sundown.

For the action so far, each character receives 188 XP.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, it's about 11:00 PM my time. I going to read a bit more G. K. Chesterton and then go to bed. This'll probably be the last you hear from me until Saturday, July 12. Tomorrow I'm busy packing, running last minute errands, reassuring my wife and kids that I'll be home at the end of the week, et cetera.

Have fun!

BTW, we need a fourth player. This person can either take over the psion or else come in with a new character following the guidelines in the OP. If you know someone, send them this way.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I've heard a rumour that you could use a valiant cleric in your party? 

Care to consider me as a possible candidate? 

- I only played a cleric once in a table game. Castle Ravenloft. Flying, winged skulls. First fight TPK. Good omen? Bad omen? - You decide...



Rafe


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 12, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've heard a rumour that you could use a valiant cleric in your party?




Indeed. Check the OP. Clerics work somewhat differently due to certain house rules. I'd like to kick this game back off by Monday evening, moving the party onto part two.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 14, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> Indeed. Check the OP. Clerics work somewhat differently due to certain house rules. I'd like to kick this game back off by Monday evening, moving the party onto part two.




 I'd be delighted to join! Shall I create a new character, or is there another chara that was left alone?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 14, 2008)

I had taken over this character here in another PbP-game.

Liked it so far, so I could simply take him over again, of course with the changes
you say.  Here's the old charsheet:



PhoenixAsh said:


> *Character Sheet:*[SBLOCK]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Liked it so far, so I could simply take him over again, of course with the changes:




Suits me. Let's get this ball rolling and make those changes.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 14, 2008)

The new turn is up. PC responses are wildly appropriate.

Ivid: If you want to introduce your character at his time, please do so. For a hook, he can be part of the Church of St. Cuthbert, if you'd like.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 15, 2008)

Would have done it earlier, but the site keeps timing out for me since Sunday evening... Strange...

I am okay with Dacen travelling from Miller's Court (possibly in Veluna?) to Hommlet to become Terjon's apprentice at the temple, after the happenings of "Legend of the Ripper". 

Just to back that up, for my character, the house rules just mean to change the AC (at least for the moment)? - Just to make sure I don't do anything wrong!

Apart from that, here I come!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 15, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Just to back that up, for my character, the house rules just mean to change the AC (at least for the moment)?




That, and since there's no Healing magic, there's no spontaneous casting.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 19, 2008)

The new turn is up. Let's get to some posting, folks. If not, this game will die on the vine.

Ivid: If you want, write up a narrative of Dacen's night during the zombie attack. You can email it to me at mchance3 at comcast dot net. After any necessary tweaking, you can post it as an in-game flashback that'll be worth some XP for Dacen. That'll help compensate for your late arrival to the game.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Jul 21, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> The new turn is up. Let's get to some posting, folks. If not, this game will die on the vine.
> 
> Ivid: If you want, write up a narrative of Dacen's night during the zombie attack. You can email it to me at mchance3 at comcast dot net. After any necessary tweaking, you can post it as an in-game flashback that'll be worth some XP for Dacen. That'll help compensate for your late arrival to the game.




That's cool, will do ASAP. BTW, is it just my failing connection, or is ENW down most of these days?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 21, 2008)

Ivid said:


> That's cool, will do ASAP. BTW, is it just my failing connection, or is ENW down most of these days?




I've not had any problems with it being down, but I've bumped into seriously slow load times (on the order of three to four minutes for a page to load). It's mildly annoying, but I'm not sure if there's anything to do be done about it.

BTW, you all, I'll move the scene into Burne's audience chamber sometime tomorrow. Get those last minute posts in.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 25, 2008)

The new turn is up.

Walking Dad: If it ever becomes relevant, you'll probably have to remind me about the Autohypnosis +5 to memorize the audience chamber knock sequence.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 28, 2008)

New GM post is up. The game's starting to lag. Let's see some posts from players, my people!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 31, 2008)

Later today or tomorrow, the game scene moves to Jaroo's Grove. Stay tuned.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I've good news, and I've got bad news.

The good news is that I nailed the interview and landed the job. Two months unemployment comes to end.

Huzzah!

The bad news is that I'm not going to get the game updated right away. It'll happen sometime between now and Sunday evening, but I've got a bunch of real life stuff to get squared away to streamline my re-entry into the job force.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 2, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> Well, I've good news, and I've got bad news.
> 
> The good news is that I nailed the interview and landed the job. Two months unemployment comes to end.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

Seconded. Take your time.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 4, 2008)

The weekend was busier than I expected. I'll get the game updated today. I'm out of town tomorrow and Wednesday, and then after that I'm pretty much back to work. Postings from me will start to happen either early in the morning or in the evening my time.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry the unpardonable hold up. Mea culpa maxima. If there are no more questions for Jaroo, the party can buy whatever supplies they can afford. Hommlet isn't much of a shopper's paradise. No item costing more than 100 gp is available. No magic item costing more than 50 gp is available, which very much limits choices. More expensive or exotic items can perhaps be ordered from a larger community.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to see the game is still running! 

Now, some bad news from my side: I'll be gone from next week until the last wekk of September - heading to Spain, to visit my family there.
I won't have internet access during that time, so it will be best if you take over Dacen as an NPC for the time. For the short time I have been in the game, I liked it a lot, and would definitely like to continue playing when I am back.

In the meantime, hope you all have a good time!

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2008)

Ivid said:


> I won't have internet access during that time, so it will be best if you take over Dacen as an NPC for the time.




We can handle that.

But from now on, all vacations must be cleared by me.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 10, 2008)

Tomorrow evening (Monday, 11 August), I'll move the game from the village to the forest. Let's get character sheets updated ASAP with new equipment, et cetera.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Aug 11, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> We can handle that.
> 
> But from now on, all vacations must be cleared by me.




 Wow, many thanks for your patience! I am already looking forward to loot the moathouse with you all when I am back!


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 12, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Wow, many thanks for your patience!




I can't help it. After all, I rule.



The GM new turn is up, BTW.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Is this game still going?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 4, 2008)

I am terribly sorry about me dropping the ball with the game. My new job teaching middle- and high-school students in a residential treatment center has been kicking my backside. Fortunately, most of the problems which have made it difficult to get lessons prepared and materials ready have been solved. I'm going to get the game moving again before this coming weekend is over.

Again, mea culpa maxima.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> I am terribly sorry about me dropping the ball with the game. My new job teaching middle- and high-school students in a residential treatment center has been kicking my backside. Fortunately, most of the problems which have made it difficult to get lessons prepared and materials ready have been solved. I'm going to get the game moving again before this coming weekend is over.
> 
> Again, mea culpa maxima.



If you don't have the time for this game, say so, please. We will understand. Or is there anything we can do?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> If you don't have the time for this game, say so, please. We will understand. Or is there anything we can do?




So much for the best laid plans of mice and men. Right when it looked like I'd have a handle on the new job and would be able to post fun things, I got hit with a hurricane. Stupid weather. I'm not even home right now, as my neighborhood is still without power.

Bummer.

Give me a week. By next Saturday, I'll be up and running again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for the answer and good luck!

Other players, are you still here?


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, I'm back in my house with the electricity. Unfortunately, I don't have Internet access yet. I'm posting this from a friend's house during our bi-monthly D&D game. Time-permitting, I'll be updating the game while I try to run my character.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

Good to hear that. I hope things will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 27, 2008)

I am here! Count on me!


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 27, 2008)

New turn is up. With luck, my Internet access will be up in the next day or two.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Sep 30, 2008)

Wasn't there a special rule that we could not turn undead? - Just want to ask before I clubb a poor old man to death!


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 3, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Wasn't there a special rule that we could not turn undead? - Just want to ask before I clubb a poor old man to death!




Turn undead works according to the Variant Turning Rules: Destruction of the Undead on p. 87 of the Complete Divine.

BTW, I still do not have easy access to the Internet. My ISP cannot tell me when service will be restored to my area.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 3, 2008)

Many thanks, and no problem. Actually, I am pretty happy if I am in no rush to post.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 11, 2008)

Well, after about a month, my Internet is back up. Hurricane Ike hit us with his best shot, but we're still here.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2008)

Very good!


Ivid said:


>



cool smilie


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I guess it's time for a roll call to see who's still here. If you don't have four players left, it'll be time to open recruiting to new players to either take over playerless PCs and/or introduce new PCs.

In the event that the latter happens and you're interested, check out the first post for character creation stuff.

On another note: You all are going to have to eventually react to the undead beggar somehow. How is up to you. You can go along with what he seems to want you to do, attack him, run away, simply ignore him and press on toward the moathouse, et cetera.

But you've got to do _something_.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Oct 13, 2008)

Count on me. I've been short on time these days, but I am no quitter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## Graybeard (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm here as well.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 16, 2008)

Okay, we're apparently missing Rayex aka Gordon. I'm going to open recruiting to replace Rayex and/or Gordon.

Also, please, someone take the lead and react to the undead beggar.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 16, 2008)

_A Dark and Stormy Night_ is recruiting one player. This one player has the option of taking over an existing character, Gordon the Warmage. Under this option, a certain amount of character tweaking is permissible.

Alternatively, our new player can bring in a new character. Character creation guidelines, et cetera, on on the first page in the first post.


----------



## ravin_raven (Oct 25, 2008)

I've claimed Gordon, and posted to the IC.  I will probably adjust his entry in the RG in th next few days.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 27, 2008)

ravin_raven said:


> I've claimed Gordon, and posted to the IC.  I will probably adjust his entry in the RG in th next few days.




Excellent.

BTW, y'all, the new post from me is up. Let's post, post, post away!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 7, 2008)

I've not bailed on the game. This has just been a very hectic week between family, work, and course work toward my state certification in special education. I shall post things along between now and Sunday.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 11, 2008)

New GM post is up. Sorry for the delay. The party has arrived at the ruined moathouse.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 14, 2008)

Hehe, time to play out that Dacen in fact is afraid of undead after his trauma with the Ripper...


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 15, 2008)

Ivid said:


> Hehe, time to play out that Dacen in fact is afraid of undead after his trauma with the Ripper...




No undead to fight yet, but we do have bloodthirsty amphibians.


----------



## Thondor (Nov 16, 2008)

Just thought I'd say that I've been lurking on this and your Homlet map is really sweet. Did you make it yourself?
There's some really nice moat house maps at   *[FONT=&quot]http://www.danielrivera.org/maps.htm[/FONT]*

Also if there's any possibility of joining this 'quest' at some point let me know. I'd probably stick to PHB race/class.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 16, 2008)

Thondor said:


> Just thought I'd say that I've been lurking on this and your Homlet map is really sweet. Did you make it yourself?




No, I didn't do the map. I found it online. I've also seen Daniel Rivera's maps before. Good work he does. As to adding another player, there're no plans at the moment, but keep an eye on the thread. Who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 16, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> No undead to fight yet, but we do have bloodthirsty amphibians.





 Yeah, but a phobia doesn't need to be connected only to its direct source or reason...


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 18, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> No, I didn't do the map. I found it online. I've also seen Daniel Rivera's maps before. Good work he does. As to adding another player, there're no plans at the moment, but keep an eye on the thread. Who knows what the future holds?




Actually, Thondor can take over Dacen, if he likes.

 Bad news from my side: Due to an overwhelming amount of university work, 
I think it will be better if I resign, at least for the moment, and let someone with more time take over my char.

I enjoyed the game a lot so far - hell, you left us hanging for two months and I still came back because I thought you were so great a DM  - but now it seems best to lay low with gaming for a time until my exams are over. (December 2009, arrgh!)

So, it seems like I have no choice but to periodically end my games here at ENW, no matter how much I like them. - I'll continue playing there for a while though (one game is about to end anyway, another has my character in the center of a scene), so please don't think I am BSing you.

The short it was, it was a great run for me, so thank you all, and to a better moment! 

Thondor, as far as it comes to me, check the RG for Dacen, and start playing in my place!

Yours,

Rafael


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 21, 2008)

Ivid said:


> ActuallyBad news from my side: Due to an overwhelming amount of university work, I think it will be better if I resign, at least for the moment, and let someone with more time take over my char.




[Dumbest Vader Moment Ever]NOOOOO![/Dumbest Vader Moment Ever]

If you think you need to drop out, then, of course, we're sad to see you go, and we'll eventually forgive you, so no problems.



In related news, no, I've not bailed on the game. There's just been WAY too much drama this week: viral inner ear infections, stomach problems, after-school basketball games, the "joys" of on-line education, et cetera.

I will get things moving again in a day or two.


----------



## Thondor (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi just saw this now. Might take a couple of days for me to assimilate things but I'd be happy to take over Dacen.


I'll post more when I have things figured out. 

Wait are you still waiting for spot and init checks? Maybe I can make those, hope for once I roll bad.

Yes! I did role bad. hopefully a surprise round without me. Gives me more time to figure things out. 

Two questions that I can seem to figure out: 
1. I can't seem to get invisible castle to copy the way you are all doing. I don't think its copying to my clipboard. I also can't find my clipboard . . .
2. For some reason I can't remember how to do spoiler boxes, that most of you are using for your rolls. Anyone?


----------



## ravin_raven (Nov 21, 2008)

Thondor said:


> 2. For some reason I can't remember how to do spoiler boxes, that most of you are using for your rolls. Anyone?




I'm not much help with invisible castle.  However . . .[sblock]I know how to spoiler: just type (sblock)This is the stuff in spoilers(/sblock) except use square brackets [ ] instead of ().[/sblock]

If there's a formatting thing you like, you can always just quote it and remove the square quote tags, and then fill it with your text. (That is how I learned everything I know about the options!)


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

Copy the third/last link on the results page. Should show up like my rolls.

You can 'name' your spoiler blocks by typing 'sblock=Name of spoiler box' insted of just 'sblock'.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Nov 21, 2008)

Mark Chance said:


> [Dumbest Vader Moment Ever]NOOOOO![/Dumbest Vader Moment Ever]
> 
> If you think you need to drop out, then, of course, we're sad to see you go, and we'll eventually forgive you, so no problems.
> 
> ...











  

Thank you again for a great game so far, and good luck, Thondor!

I remain lurking, I think, because the story is really worth the while...

So, most likely, this won't be the last tiem you hear from me... Mwahahaha...

Happy gaming, friends, and see you next time!


----------



## Thondor (Nov 22, 2008)

I believe Dacen was not started with the appropriate amount of coin. (The first post said 450g.p.). That would leave him with 289g.p. 3s.p. and 5 c.p.

I guess I'll leave the gear alone for now, but when we get back to a town . . .


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome aboard, New Dacen!

The surprise round's results are posted. Sorry for the hold up. I've spent a lot of my time the past couple of days asleep.


----------



## Thondor (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't know how the variant turning rules work in Complete divine, so you'll have to hold my hand through that.

I reposted Dacens stats so I can edit them. hmmmm will it load properly or not . . . Yeah. It worked.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 27, 2008)

Round 1 of the fight against the frogs is up. If we're keeping a scorecard from round to round, this one goes to the amphibians. Poor Norim got abused.


----------



## ravin_raven (Nov 30, 2008)

In game terms, are they Large or Medium?  I don't want to get swallowed whole!


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 30, 2008)

ravin_raven said:


> In game terms, are they Large or Medium?  I don't want to get swallowed whole!




The frogs are about Gordon's size.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 9, 2008)

New turn tomorrow evening. My classes full of students with emotional disturbances have been taking their toll on my energy level lately, but I shall prevail!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 11, 2008)

The last round of the frog fight is up. I actually kept a deadline! Woo hoo!


----------



## Thondor (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the update on the Heal skill. I still not sure of the effect on subdual damage though. I could make a number of guesses . . . but having it clearly laid out would be simplest.

Also can we assume that I have a healer's kit, and I'll deduct the cost from my total gp's?


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 13, 2008)

Thondor said:


> Thanks for the update on the Heal skill. I still not sure of the effect on subdual damage though. I could make a number of guesses . . . but having it clearly laid out would be simplest.
> 
> Also can we assume that I have a healer's kit, and I'll deduct the cost from my total gp's?




Cool on the healer's kit, and, yes, my verbiage could be clearer. A lot of what I'm working with in this game is pulled from the new campaign I'm working on, and some of it isn't fit for public consumption yet.

I'll go back to the OP and put in some clarifications, examples, et cetera.

Mea culpa maxima.


----------



## Thondor (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the clarifications Mark. Was I right in assuming that I couldn't take 10 on restoring hitpoints and the healers kit provides a +2 bonus?

I'll edit my 'character sheet' in a couple days.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 16, 2008)

Thondor said:


> Thanks for the clarifications Mark. Was I right in assuming that I couldn't take 10 on restoring hitpoints and the healers kit provides a +2 bonus?




Sure, why not? (But, to be honest, for my campaign, the healer's kit won't grant such bonus unless masterwork, but that's not relevant for our purposes.)


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello? Anyone there?

Been a bit quiet in the game thread. C'mon! Rally the troops! Make like fake fingernails, and press on!


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 20, 2008)

New turn is up. The party is in the courtyard. Let's hear from everyone soon, especially Gordon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 23, 2008)

Dacen has stumbled into a nest of trouble. A new combat has begun.


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 24, 2008)

With Walking Dad ill and ravin_raven apparently AWOL, I'm going to leave the combat hanging until 26 December. I might create an account for my son Christopher and let him take over Gordon. Christopher's reasonably literate and familiar enough with the rules.


----------



## Le Noir Faineant (Dec 24, 2008)

_*Merry Christmas, everyone!*_


----------



## Mark Chance (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm going on a retreat this Friday evening through Sunday afternoon; consequently, I'll be out of the loop during that time.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 2, 2009)

Looking over the PCs' past exploits, it looks everyone should've leveled. This is as good a time as any other to go ahead and get that taken care of. (Yes, I know Dacen missed the zombie fight, but we can go ahead and level him also.) Let's put everyone at 1163 XP.

Please email character changes to me at mchance3 at comcast dot net.

Thanks!


----------



## Thondor (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm heading back to Toronto for university tomorrow. I should have this done in a day or so.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 5, 2009)

Any special rules for temporary Hit points Mark? (Virtue spell is the only one I could cast at this level). 

Any special considerations for rolling hp?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 5, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Any special rules for temporary Hit points Mark? (Virtue spell is the only one I could cast at this level).
> 
> Any special considerations for rolling hp?




Nope, and nope.


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent! level 2!!!!

Updated sheet. Roll for HP:  1d10=7


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2009)

Roll for HP:HP roll (1d10=2)


----------



## Thondor (Jan 6, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Roll for HP:HP roll (1d10=2)




Ouch.


Dacen's roll for HP . . . . if invisiblecastle will load that is... 

Hitpoints (1d8=2)

sigh me too.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 8, 2009)

So I'm at 12Hp with 10 subdual right? (I gained Hp by leveling I didn't heal any by resting? just checking)

Second I don't get new spells till I actually pray for an hour right? (I have actually seen it played both ways.) Hmmm I still need to designate a time of day . . . speaking of about what time is it in game?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, Dacen awoke because of new hit points, not because of resting. Just for the sake of keeping things moving along as quickly as possible, I don't suppose it's a problem if Dacen gets his new spells without resting. He could have an epiphany while unconscious. 

Game time wise, the party left in the a.m. It's now about midafternoon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll move the game along either tomorrow night or sometime Saturday. If you all come up with a new course of action, it'll give me a bit more to work with.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm all for a quick search of the tower, then and hou rest followed by some buffing and pressing on into the Moat house. Goal get into the "north?' tower and get down to the dungeon via the secret door ASAP. We'll have time to 'explore' the upper works later if we really want.

"Buffing" will probably involve casting: Magic stone, guidance, virtue, Resistance, protective ward (domain ability), 
Dacen will probably drink his potion of false life shortly as well.

maybe not all at once. I need to check the durations.
regardless I'll pick up some stones for the magic stone spell.

Probably cast  guidance on Normin and virtue on Xenon (in that order)  just before we open a door or enter a new area where I feel something might be lurking.
Probably save Enlarge person till the first round of a 'big' fight.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 17, 2009)

A quick personal update: It's been a helluva week. My head cold has gotten progressively worse throughout, all during a week in which I absolutely could not take a sick day. Too many of my students have lost it. We've had two stabbings in two weeks, for example; thankfully, no one was seriously injured. I'm going to get caught up on my EN World stuff this weekend, which includes Monday since it's MLK Day.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 22, 2009)

My daughter Adrienne is in the hospital; hence, my lack of posting. Things should be back to normal in a day or two.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I hope she will get better soon.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello! This is Mark Chance's son. I'll be taking over Gordon in a day or two. My father has to help me update the character. Then I'm ready to play.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 24, 2009)

Gordon's hit points for second level = 1d6+1=7.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jan 24, 2009)

The new turn is up. My daughter is out of the hospital. I've emphasized to her the importance of not having really, really bad asthma attacks ever again.


----------



## Thondor (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think anyone but me updated their character in the RG. That might be useful.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 4, 2009)

I thought I updated Xenon.


----------



## Mark Chance (Feb 14, 2009)

I beat my breast and utter _mea culpa_s as I type this. I've been off-line for a week or so, and I'm sure it's been an annoyance.



Updates are coming soon. I've got a long weekend to get caught up with everything.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll update this game tonight. Sorry for the hold up. My computer's been wonky.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 7, 2009)

Okay, so I overestimated how quickly I'd get my next post up. At least I had high hopes for myself.



That said, the next post is up. Xenon and Gordon made short work of the skeletons.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 11, 2009)

Hooray for preparations. Now if we can just find a way down . . . and keep being prepared. This easy victory might make Dacen get a little overconfident .


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 25, 2009)

The new turn is up, BTW. The party's been attacked by an ogre. Xenon has born the brunt of the assault so far. We've paused the first round to give Xenon a chance to react to be crushingly bear-hugged by a very strong monster.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 25, 2009)

Hrmmm oops I guess.

To me it didn't matter that much. Having him go 'first' next round would be effectively the same, so that's sort of what I assumed.

I'd just think it's best to speed up play-by-posts as much as possible. Usually best not to put yourself in a place were your waiting for _one_ person unless you really have to.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 25, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Hrmmm oops I guess.




No problema. It'll all work out.


----------



## Giant Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

The ogre gets an attack of opportunity on anyone who is in 10-ft of his range. The Enlarge Person spell might not have happened. 



I made 2 more posts finishing up Page 12.


----------



## Thondor (Mar 28, 2009)

Darn for some reason I thought Xenon was first in the initiative order, and would have already drawn the attack of oppurtunity by standing up.

However, I believe I get cover from the pillar. Cover prevents attacks of oppurtunity (p. 151 PHB).  This is a rule I actually forgot. 

Seeing as you actually went after Norim (and the enlarge spell) I'm not sure how I (it be an ad hoc judgement for me) or Mark Chance would rule your ability to attack and then move away 5ft. Norim is probably providing cover for the ogre. 

Probably not important. I don't think the ogre is in good shape.

Go team. I just hope nothing else rushes into the room.

(Thanks for pointing that out by the way Giant Boy.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2009)

You know that you can make a concentration check to cast defensively = avoiding an AoO?


----------



## Thondor (Mar 30, 2009)

Of course, but my chance of getting a 16 on a concentration check isn't that great, and I don't want to lose the spell.

I could also take a five foot step back, then cast the spell. I just thought it wouldn't be necessary. Guess I'll post something about that in the in game thread.


----------



## Mark Chance (Mar 31, 2009)

Woo hoo! I scored 274 out of 300 on my state exam for certification in special education. First major state-imposed hurdle out of the way. I rule.


----------



## Thondor (Apr 2, 2009)

Congradulations, I guess that's been keeping you busy. Any chance of getting the next combat round up soon? Looking forward to it .


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 3, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Congradulations, I guess that's been keeping you busy. Any chance of getting the next combat round up soon? Looking forward to it .




Tomorrow evening. I've downed enough ginseng tea spiked with soju to kill the widespread pain associated with what feels the start of a headcold. Unfortunately, I'm not sure I can concentrate well enough to put together a round of combat.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2009)

Will be back on Monday.


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm suprised Xenon didn't get hurt.



This should be for the aftermath of the fight............!


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 4, 2009)

Thondor said:


> However, I believe I get cover from the pillar. Cover prevents attacks of oppurtunity (p. 151 PHB). This is a rule I actually forgot.
> 
> Seeing as you actually went after Norim (and the enlarge spell) I'm not sure how I (it be an ad hoc judgement for me) or Mark Chance would rule your ability to attack and then move away 5ft. Norim is probably providing cover for the ogre.
> 
> Go team. I just hope nothing else rushes into the room.




I really don't get those rules that much, which is when the map comes in handy . I hope nothing doen't rush in the room either, considering it might wake the ogre up....


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry I've been out of the loop. I've not had Internet access most of the week. Rassin-frassin Comcast.

I've got a long weekend. I'll get caught up ASAP.


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 10, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Sorry I've been out of the loop. I've not had Internet access most of the week. Rassin-frassin Comcast.
> 
> I've got a long weekend. I'll get caught up ASAP.




Okay, though I didn't know you had already posted this though I have a feeling you did.

New posts are up just to let you know Mark Chance.

Just to make sure, can a 2nd-level half-crazed gnome warmage cast _blade barrier_?

Can somebody help me get xp points on my account so I won't feel down?


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 10, 2009)

_Please ignore this post, this was an accident..._


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 16, 2009)

Giant Boy said:


> Just to make sure, can a 2nd-level half-crazed gnome warmage cast _blade barrier_?(




No. I keep telling you the warmage's spell list is in the Complete Arcane. Look in the book, Giant Boy. Look in the book.


----------



## Thondor (Apr 16, 2009)

Giant Boy said:


> Can somebody help me get xp points on my account so I won't feel down?




Patience young grasshopper. It will come with time. Xp is a sign of wisdom. (or hilarity ). As your post count rises, the rewards of XP will follow . . .


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 17, 2009)

The new turn is up! Yay!

We've at least temporarily lost Walking Dad (aka Xenon). I'm going to NPC him for now in hopes the WD can make it back to the game in a timely manner. After him being patient with my inconsistencies, it hardly seems fair to dump him because of problems on his end.


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 18, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Patience young grasshopper. It will come with time. Xp is a sign of wisdom. (or hilarity ). As your post count rises, the rewards of XP will follow . . .




Ah, Mister Miagi, now I understand... 

IC: _Gordon is wondering what the sceaming was by yelling at Dacen in exclamatory/interrogative style!_


----------



## Mark Chance (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, it took some doing (and some minor DM fiating in a couple instances), but I got all of my games updated tonight. Not too bad for someone whose recently fought off strep and a runaway truck.


----------



## Giant Boy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thondor, honestly, I know why you killed the ogre, but I believe by doing that, you might have attracted something more deadly and intellegent.


----------



## Giant Boy (May 2, 2009)

Thondor, my dad hasn't been responding to the thread lately. None of ya have responded, WD is gone, stupid swine flu is out...


----------



## Thondor (May 2, 2009)

I kinda thought I responded . . . oh yeah for some reason my computer was having a lot of trouble loading ENworld that night. I'll try to post 'something' in game.
I'm in the middle of moving out/in so it may be the last one for a few days.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 2, 2009)

Giant Boy said:


> Thondor, my dad hasn't been responding to the thread lately. None of ya have responded, WD is gone, stupid swine flu is out...




I'll get the game updated. And stop worrying about the swine flu. It's just a flu virus. We're not talking about a repeat of the early 20th-century flu pandemic.


----------



## Giant Boy (May 2, 2009)

What is Dacen's Diety and Domains?


----------



## Thondor (May 3, 2009)

St. Culbert, Strength and Protection. dacen wasn't originally my character. He's actually kind of a nervous guy, but he believes strongly in justice and retribution. He also believes in saving those he knows he can save, which means this little prisoner plot twist could get complicated.

You know I wish the RG thread for this game wasn't so hard to find. I can usually bring it up if I just google it but that can be annoying.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 3, 2009)

Thondor said:


> You know I wish the RG thread for this game wasn't so hard to find. I can usually bring it up if I just google it but that can be annoying.




[genie_mode]I added a link to the OP.[/genie_mode]


----------



## Giant Boy (May 4, 2009)

Dacen's domain spells are:

Strength: Enlarge Person

Protection: Sanctuary



I was just curious so I can figure out Dacen's available domain spells. Honestly, I was expecting him to be a Cleric of Pelor. But, it's anyone's choice to make their cleric the way they like it.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 9, 2009)

Updates later today (or maybe tomorrow). I was going to handle things last night, but I played an impromptu one-on-one game of _Mutants & Masterminds_ with my son instead.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 20, 2009)

Sorry for the silence. I was waylaid by the blue meanies. Haven't done much lately except work and be surly. I'm updating one game a night starting tonight, starting with The Fog of War. With luck, by the time I get them all done, I'll still have players.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2009)

I'm back. Shall I retake Xenon?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 25, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm back. Shall I retake Xenon?




Please do.


----------



## Giant Boy (May 31, 2009)

Welcome back Walking Dad!



http://www.cinga.ch/naturalone/.com 

Nice comic BTW! Very inspirational comic.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2009)

Giant Boy said:


> Welcome back Walking Dad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks, but I only linked it. I'm not the author.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jun 3, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Thanks, but I only linked it. I'm not the author.




Oh, bummer, I sorta wish you were so it can continue . The author should be on #20 if he only got 9 stripts in 2008.



But it looks like it did not it sold well. 

Wonder what the hold up is?


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry for the non-posting (again). As you may have read elsewhere, I teach emotionally-disturbed teenagers who live in a residential treatment center but attend classes in an on-site school. Due to an escalation of behaviors, some potentially dangerous, we went to shut down, which means the students lost the privilege of leaving the RTC during the school day. This necessitated me completely retooling my lesson plans. Then, as some students regained their privileges while others didn't, lesson plans continued to be disrupted almost on a daily basis. On top of all this, my instructional assistant hurt her back and was out most of the week. Finally, as if this weren't enough, my wife Katrina contracted a staph infection on her leg that rapidly turned into a huge boil that regularly vented blood by the tablespoonful.

Good times, eh?

I've certainly not given up on this game or you players. I hope the feeling is mutual. Things will be updated today.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jun 6, 2009)

Mark Chance said:


> Finally, as if this weren't enough, my wife Katrina contracted a staph infection on her leg that rapidly turned into a huge boil that regularly vented blood by the tablespoonful.
> 
> Good times, eh?




Didn't you mention at home that is was like being in a Stephen King based zombie horror film regarding the blood venting?


----------



## Giant Boy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm seeing how this will turn out. My own version based on the novel _Dracula by Bram Stoker_. Enjoy!

[sblock=DRACULA]

*Dracula*

_Based on the classic novel Dracula by Bram Stoker. My own version after studying and researching the oringinal plot of the classic novel. Has been changed a little to fit my own imagination folks if my version was a movie. _

*Main Characters*
Count Dracula
Reinfield
Abraham Van Helsing
Johnathon Harker
Quincey Morris
Dr. John Seward
Aurthur Holmwood
Mina Murray
Lucy Westerna
Brides of Dracula
The Gypsies

*Plot Summary*

Jonathon Harker is strangely invited to Transylvania by Count Dracula for unusual reasons yet to be explained. Harker is curious about the strange events that occur in the night. Once he discoves the Brides of Dracula, they try to kill him, but Dracula saves him at the last second. Harker then discovers Dracula is a vampire and barely escapes from him to England with his life.

Dracula crosses to England through the Russian ship _Demeter_ and the crew is shown all to be slain once he leaves the ship. Harker arrives and meets an American, Quincey Morris, his friend Aurthur Holmwood, and psychastrist Dr. John Seward, Harker tells them about Dracula, but they don't believe him. Lucy Westerna is attacked by a wolf, really Dracula, and is brought under the care of Harker, Morris, Holmwood, and Seward. Unable to figure out her condition they call in Dr. Abraham Van Helsing, but he arrives to late and they bury Lucy. Soon reports of children being stalked by a beatiful lady are occuring. Van Helsing believes that it means Lucy has become a vampire and he, alongside Morris, Seward, and Holmwood slay her in her vampric form. Harker convinces Helsing of his encounter with Dracula.

Meanwhile Dracula meets Reinfield, a commoner who lives in the suburbs of London. He takes control of Reinfield, who becomes Dracula's servant. Mina Murray is introduced as the devoted fiancee of Harker, whom Dracula is menacing, alongside the dead Lucy Westerna, whom he killed earlier. A guard finds Reinfield insane, and brings him under the care of Seward. Van Helsing has his first encounter with Dracula himself, a fight happens, and Dracula escapes after knocking Helsing out of concousness.
Mina Murray and Harker soon join with Van Helsing, Morris, Seward, and Holmwood and plot the end of Dracula, who soon hears of this. Dracula then takes his revenge by biting Mina three times and she falls under his control and he secretely has Reinfield escape from Seward's care.

A week later Holmwood finds Morris's body and tells the others that Dracula victimized him and will appear as a vampire soon after. Van Helsing helps Holmwood slay Morris in his vampric form. Dracula is then escapes back to Transylvania with Mina Murray. Helsing, Harker, and Holmwood has Seward help them figure out where Dracula escaped with Mina to from Reinfield. He successfuly does when the other three leave for the night, but Seward kills Reinfield afterwards. Seward is then victimized by a random vampire working with Reinfield, who is killed later after the discovery. Then Seward as a vampire escapes to Transylvania to replace Reinfield under Dracula's service.

Harker realizes where Dracula is, and goes to hunt him down alongside Abraham Van Helsing and Aurthur Holmwood, the remaining three of the men who plotted against Count Dracula. They then fight off a group of gypsies, hired by Dracula once he returned. Holmwood gets lost from the other two after the fight, and he finds Seward and Dracula, who leaves. Holmwood minds "raises" in panic once he discovers that Seward has been victimized. He sneaks up and slays Seward by impaling him in the chest. Dracula sneaks up behind Holmwood and snaps his neck, thus killing Holmwood. Harker and Helsing reach Dracula's castle, unaware of what happened to Holmwood. Once inside the castle, they split up to search for Mina. Van Helsing as an encounter with the Brides of Dracula and falls under their spell. 

Meanwhile John Harker finds Mina, but Dracula is also in the room. The two fight and Harker is nearly killed by Count Dracula. At the last second before Dracula succeeds in victimizing Harker, Van Hesling interupts from behind Dracula, who lost his grip of Harker before he victimizes. Helsing charges at the vampire and impales him with a wooden stake, killing the villain as he crumples to dust. Harker and Helsing free Mina of Dracula's grip. When Harker asks Helsing what happened to him, Helsing explains his encounter with The Brides of Dracula, and how the sunlight killed them at the last second. Johnathon Harker, Mina Murray, and Abraham Van Hesling go back to England, not London. Abraham Van Helsing goes on vacation to America. Harker and Mina marry in the end, and decide to name their possible baby boy Quincey, to remember their american friend.

*The End!*
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 15, 2009)

Woo hoo!

It's summer! I'm done working full time until mid-August!

I'm still teaching some credit recovery stuff for high schoolers on a half-day schedule, so I'm not completely at loose ends. Still, I'll be able to stay caught up with my games much more easily now that I can do something other than work, sleep, and eat.

Updates start tomorrow!

Woo hoo!


----------



## Mark Chance (Jun 19, 2009)

The new turn is up. The party has defeated the zombies. Yay!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2009)

Totally forgot the AC bonus for bab. Added it to my sheet.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jun 24, 2009)

Makes you wonder what is behind the door, that an *undead beggar* is afraid of. Wonder how it is in Homlet?


----------



## Thondor (Jul 16, 2009)

Been a while since I've check the in game thread my apologies. Been working on D&D articles for a magazine and for some reason seem to have slipped my mind to check the thread.

anywho,

Towards giant boy and dacen's comment - 
It would actually be pretty cool if the undead beggar started writing on the ground . . .


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 2, 2009)

Holy crap! I can log on!

With luck, whatever gremlin has kept me off ENWorld for several days has been found and defeated. I've got Mass to got to in a bit followed by a birthday party. I'll do my best to start updating my games this evening.


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm glad I wasn't the only one who couldn't log in this past week or so. The site still seems to be slow though.


----------



## Thondor (Aug 8, 2009)

Graybeard, your comment in game struck me as absolutely hilarious. Something about the (normally) timid Dacen jumping down the column, then I picture this exasperated look on your characters face.


As an aside, I hope you do all check out the adventure in my sig. I'm really excited about it, and I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2009)

Thondor said:


> As an aside, I hope you do all check out the adventure in my sig. I'm really excited about it, and I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.




Will do. I meant to enter the contest as well, but I've been in such a counterproductive funk lately. Bad! Bad!


----------



## Thondor (Aug 10, 2009)

Well the contest is on going, there's a rolling monthly deadline so you should give it a whirl.

Chris Terengza(not sure if I just spelt the last name right) who runs 6d6 Fireball gives some really useful feedback at all steps through the process.

Anywho, looking forward to hearing what you think of the Sanctum of the Fiery Ladder.


----------



## Giant Boy (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats on winning the writing competition Thondor, looking forward to playing Sanctum of the Fiery Ladder sometime soon.



BTW, this character is preserved for something else, but he is my first actual-made D&D character

[sblock=Gloin Ashheart Klevfubvn]
A NG gnome fighter *Level:* 1
-----------
*Description:*
*Age* 50
*Eyes* Dark Green
*Hair* Rough Blond
*Height* 3' 4''
*Weight* 44 lb.
*Other* Straightened Scar on the right side of face
-----------
*Stats:*
*Str* 14, *Dex* 14, *Con* 14, *Int* 15, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 12
*Base Attack:* +1
*Feats* Toughness, Power Attack (Bonus Feat)
*Skills (Ranks)* Climb +2 (4), Diplomacy +1 (0), Handle Animal +1 (4), Intimidate +1 (4), Jump +2 (4), Listen +4 (0), Persuade +1 (0), Search +2 (0), Spot +2 (0)
*Languages* Common, Gnome, Draconic, Giant
----------
*Spell-like Abilities*
1/day- _speak with burrowing mammals, dancing lights, ghost sound _(DC 11 Will)_, prestidigiation _(DC 11 Cha)
------------
*Deffenses:*
*AC* 17 (touch 11, flat-footed 16, [Dex +1])
*hp* 15
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +2
----------
*Offenses:*
*Speed* 15 ft.
*Meele Attack* +3
*Meele* Gnome Hooked Hammer (+1d6 bludgeoning/+1d4 piercing, crit x3/x4)
*Space* 5 ft. *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Abilities* Power Attack
----------
*Other Combat Stats:*
*Initiative* +2
----------
*Racial Features:* low light vision, weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +1 racial against illusions, +1 racial bonus against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants, Keen Ears, +2 racial bonus on craft (alchemy) checks.

*Class Features:* Weapon Proficiency (simple and martial), Armor Profiency (light, medium, and heavy), Shield Proficiency (includes tower shields)
----------
*Equipment:*

Gnome Hooked Hammer (6 lb.) 20 gp
Scale Mail (25 lb.) 50 gp
Backpack (0.5 lb). 2 gp
Waterskin (3 lb.) 1 gp
Trail Rations (one day) (0.25 lb.) 5 gp
Bedroll (1.25 lb.) 1 sp
Flint and Steel (---) 1gp
Belt Pouch x2 (2.6 lb.) 2 gp

Total Load: 37.6 lb.
Light Load: 43.5 lb.
Medium Load: 87 lb.
Heavy Load: 131.25 lb.

GP: 68
SP: 9
CP: 0
PP: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## Giant Boy (Aug 18, 2009)

Sorry about posting this again (has fixes to Gloin), but the server wasn't working correctly:

Congrats on winning the writing competition Thondor, looking forward to playing Sanctum of the Fiery Ladder sometime soon.



BTW, this character is preserved for something else, but he is my first actual-made D&D character

[sblock=Gloin Ashheart Klevfrfubn]
A NG gnome fighter *Level:* 1
-----------
*Description:*
*Age* 50
*Eyes* Dark Green
*Hair* Rough Blond
*Height* 3' 4''
*Weight* 44 lb.
*Other* Straightened Scar on the right side of face
-----------
*Stats:*
*Str* 14, *Dex* 14, *Con* 14, *Int* 15, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 12
*Base Attack:* +1
*Feats* Toughness, Power Attack (Bonus Feat)
*Skills (Ranks)* Climb +2 (4), Diplomacy +1 (0), Handle Animal +1 (4), Intimidate +1 (4), Jump +2 (4), Listen +4 (0), Persuade +1 (0), Search +2 (0), Spot +2 (0)
*Languages* Common, Gnome, Draconic, Giant
----------
*Spell-like Abilities*
1/day- _speak with burrowing mammals, dancing lights, ghost sound _(DC 11 Will)_, prestidigiation _(DC 11 Cha)
------------
*Deffenses:*
*AC* 17 (touch 16, flat-footed 11, [Dex +1])
*hp* 15
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +2
----------
*Offenses:*
*Speed* 15 ft. wearing scale mail (20 ft. without armor)
*Meele Attack* +3
*Meele* Gnome Hooked Hammer (+1d6 bludgeoning/+1d4 piercing, crit x3/x4)
*Space* 5 ft. *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Abilities* Power Attack
----------
*Other Combat Stats:*
*Initiative* +2
----------
*Racial Features:* low light vision, weapon familiarity (gnome hooked hammer), +1 racial against illusions, +1 racial bonus against kobolds and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to AC against giants, Keen Ears, +2 racial bonus on craft (alchemy) checks.

*Class Features:* Weapon Proficiency (simple and martial), Armor Profiency (light, medium, and heavy), Shield Proficiency (includes tower shields)
----------
*Equipment:*

Gnome Hooked Hammer (6 lb.) 20 gp
Scale Mail (25 lb.) 50 gp
Backpack (0.5 lb). 2 gp
Waterskin (3 lb.) 1 gp
Trail Rations (one day) (0.25 lb.) 5 gp
Bedroll (1.25 lb.) 1 sp
Flint and Steel (---) 1gp
Belt Pouch x2 (2.6 lb.) 2 gp

Total Load: 37.6 lb.
Light Load: 43.5 lb.
Medium Load: 87 lb.
Heavy Load: 131.25 lb.

GP: 68
SP: 9
CP: 0
PP: 0

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 18, 2009)

Thondor said:


> Well the contest is on going, there's a rolling monthly deadline so you should give it a whirl.




I should do that. I need to do something other than sitting around feeling sorry for myself.



Giant Boy said:


> Sorry about posting this again (has fixes to Gloin), but the server wasn't working correctly.




You should be able to delete the extra post. At least, I think you can delete posts on ENWorld.

BTW, if you all are interested in quality cruch for 3rd edition, check out _Trailblazer_. I've read and reviewed the introduction and have been suitably impressed.

Finally, the new turn will be up very shortly.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2009)

I have bad news:



Mark Chance said:


> Someone please do me a favor. Hit the OOC links in my sig and let people know that I've been delayed by life again. My new child has apparently died in utero. It's going to take at least a few days for things to return to something passing normal around here.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2009)

These are terrible news. My condolence to the whole family.


----------



## Mark Chance (Sep 23, 2009)

Hello! Things are gradually approaching what passes for normal. I'm going to get the game moving again ASAP. I guess then we'll find out if I still have players.


----------



## Thondor (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I am still lurking around and would be happy to pick things up again if you are up to it.

Some of you fine folks have been playing this game for over a year know. That's pretty impressive. I'll have been involved for a year if we make it to November.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

Still here.


----------



## Graybeard (Sep 27, 2009)

Still here and willing to continue if you are. Sorry to hear about your baby. I hope your wife is okay.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 9, 2009)

If I've still got my players, I can get this game up and running again by Wednesday.

Anyone there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 11, 2009)

Still here


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent. That's you, me, and Giant Boy. Three out of five ain't bad. But what of the other two?


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmm. Doesn't look good. I'm thinking this game might have died during my prolonged absence. I'll give it until this coming Tuesday to hear from the others.


----------



## Mark Chance (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, it looks like this game has not survived my extended absence. Bummer.

Consequently, I'm shelving it. We had a good run before my life fell apart, almost completing the first story arc. The party would surely have defeated the bad guys and rescued the baby.

After this, the next story arc would explore the mystery of the undead beggar and the bad guys' sinister motives.

Thanks to everyone who played.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2009)

Was a nice game. See you in another game 

WD


----------



## Giant Boy (Nov 25, 2009)

Awww, that's kinda sucks to shut the game down.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm still around. I admit I have not been checking the Talking the Talk forum much so I missed this thread.


----------



## Giant Boy (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey Greybeard, if you still look at this thread, maybe we can go to another game?


----------

